# Mags 7rd vs 8rd for CW9



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I want to buy a new mag or two for my CW9. Top gun has 7 and 8 round mags and they look exactly the same. Does the 8 rounder sit flush with the bottom of the grip like the 7 rounder does? These appear to be Kahr factory mags and in stock items. Anyone try these or give me any feedback?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nerostarr said:


> I want to buy a new mag or two for my CW9. Top gun has 7 and 8 round mags and they look exactly the same. Does the 8 rounder sit flush with the bottom of the grip like the 7 rounder does? These appear to be Kahr factory mags and in stock items. Anyone try these or give me any feedback?


The 7 rounder, so long as it is for a P9/K9/CW9 will be a flush fit mag. the 8 rounder should stick out the bottom slightly, and a little unfinished looking, but its another round.

7 rounder









8 rounder in a P9 or CW9 on the far left


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey thanks for the pictures and explination. I'll stick with the 7 rounder as I like the flush fitting look over the extended 8 mag. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The point is that you would carry with the flush-fitting 7-rounder, and carry the 8-rounder(s) as your spare mag(s). If you have already expended 7 rounds, in defense of your life, and have to reload, you aren't going to care what it looks like, and you just might like to have that extra round.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1 Use the flush mag for a easily concealed shorter handle, then carry a couple of the longrest sticks they sell.


----------



## leroi (Jan 14, 2011)

*leroi*

I have a new pm-40. How long of "sticks" can I get for my new carry. I do not know what is interchangeable. Thanks gang!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Check out this Link. There are extensions and there is also Mag guts. I love my Kahr's two CW380's and two CM9's. All run great!

*





Lakeline LLC Accessories for Pistols Home Page


Lakeline LLC offers accessories for concealed carry pistols.




lakelinellc.com




*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> The point is that you would carry with the flush-fitting 7-rounder, and carry the 8-rounder(s) as your spare mag(s). If you have already expended 7 rounds, in defense of your life, and have to reload, you aren't going to care what it looks like, and you just might like to have that extra round.


Yup, that's the way I would do it.


----------

